# Look at how ugly DD Tony Xu is.



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Dare you MF DD sends me order like this compares to the gas price around my area. Xu you can actually go to hell you know that right?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Easily declined…

Nothing that cheap…


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

But....it's $2/mile.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Drivers gettin' testy out there!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Dare you MF DD sends me order like this compares to the gas price around my area. Xu you can actually go to hell you know that right?


Grubhub's not working out for you anymore?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I mean, it’s a crappy ping, sure, but nothing noteworthy, really. We get 8-10 miles for $2.50 or $3 regularly. Hit “decline”, move on.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah. No reason to get all nasty and start insulting people.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Be Right There said:


> But....it's $2/mile.


Yeah, not happening…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> Grubhub's not working out for you anymore?


I just turned on DD to see what DD could come up with, ugly trash piece of shit.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Waste of energy, as long as there's ppl out there accepting these orders nothing will change, just decline and move on.


----------

